# SISTEMA ASi Bus Versorgungsspannung Festo Ventilinsel



## mmr (25 März 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hätte folgende Problemstellung für die ich dringend eure Hilfe benötige:

Ein Sick Lichtvorhang C2000 wird über ein Sick Auswertgerät UE48 überwacht. 
Diese beiden Sachen sind in der Sistema Bibliothek hinterlegt und stellen auch kein Problem dar.
Allerdings schaltet ein Schließerkontakt des UE48 die Versorgungsspannung einer Festo Ventilinsel ab die über ASi verschalten ist. 

Muss ich jetzt die Ventilinsel als SF projektieren und hat Festo schon irgendwelche Werte veröffentlicht?
Bitte um Antworten.
Danke


----------



## Safety (25 März 2010)

Also Deine SIFU besteht aus 
Sub 1 LV
Sub 2 Logik Relais
Sub 3 Ventil oder Ventile

Ob die Abschaltung der Versorgungspannung reicht musst Du bei Festo anfragen!

Entsprechend deines PLr musst du auch die Aktoren ausführen also die Ventile.
Dies kann bedeuten, dass ein Ventil für die Abschaltung nicht reicht.
Auch hier Hersteller fragen oder eine entsprechende Schaltung aufbauen.


----------

